# =(



## ILLdose13 (Nov 25, 2004)

almost 3rd week and my tank is STILL not cycled!..gosh im growing very very very VERY impatient!..haha..here are my water parameters:

week 1:
ammonia 2
nitrite 0
nitrate 0
ph 7.4

week 2:
ammonia 3
nitrite 2
nitrate 20
ph 7.4

week 3:
ammonia 0
nitrite 2
nitrate 40
ph 7.2

i guess i have to wait one or two weeks before my nitrites get to 0!..i already stopped adding ammonia by the middle of week 2 when i saw a spike in nitrite..thats fine right?


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Unless you are using media from an established tank, tanks will take longer than 2-3 weeks to completely cycle. You should expect it to take about 4 weeks or so to completely cycle. Dont fret tho, you are halfway there!!!!!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

_*Topic Moved to Water Chemistry Forum*_


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

lol...stop by your lfs and purchase some established media from them..will speed things up a lot faster


----------



## wartooth (May 11, 2007)

I used Seachem Stability. Not sure if this is taboo or considered cheating, but it seemed to work great.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2007)

you are almost done since u have a good reading of nitrates but mine took a month if not more so you are still the the time zone.
Oh still add ammonia but only 2 drops per ten gallons.


----------



## ILLdose13 (Nov 25, 2004)

piranhaseeker said:


> you are almost done since u have a good reading of nitrates but mine took a month if not more so you are still the the time zone.
> Oh still add ammonia but only 2 drops per ten gallons.


if i add more ammonia wont that take longer for my tank to cycle?..i already know i added too much ammonia to begin with..i remember on one of the days of the 2nd week my ammonia levels were at 4!..


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

Why not jsut get some bio-spira and be done in less than a week. If your trying to get your tank cycled fast it's the only way to go. My tanks usually take 4-6 days not 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2007)

ILLdose13 said:


> you are almost done since u have a good reading of nitrates but mine took a month if not more so you are still the the time zone.
> Oh still add ammonia but only 2 drops per ten gallons.


if i add more ammonia wont that take longer for my tank to cycle?..i already know i added too much ammonia to begin with..i remember on one of the days of the 2nd week my ammonia levels were at 4!..
[/quote]
my ammonia was at 6 if not higher so i think yoou u are fine, but i added ammonia but a wee bit and i did a 30% water change when my nitrite was at 8 but you shouldnt do a water change since ur stuff isnt high.


----------



## ILLdose13 (Nov 25, 2004)

i dont think ill be adding anymore ammonia..ive waited too long and i believe my tank will be cycled enough!..hehe..


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

ILLdose13 said:


> i dont think ill be adding anymore ammonia..ive waited too long and i believe my tank will be cycled enough!..hehe..


You should continue adding daily dosages of ammonia at half dosage from this point till cycle is complete.


----------



## ILLdose13 (Nov 25, 2004)

Dr. Giggles said:


> i dont think ill be adding anymore ammonia..ive waited too long and i believe my tank will be cycled enough!..hehe..


You should continue adding daily dosages of ammonia at half dosage from this point till cycle is complete.
[/quote]

how will my cycle end if i keep adding daily dosages of ammonia?..i wont know if it ended because my ammonia levels wont be 0 anymore?..


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

ILLdose13 said:


> i dont think ill be adding anymore ammonia..ive waited too long and i believe my tank will be cycled enough!..hehe..


You should continue adding daily dosages of ammonia at half dosage from this point till cycle is complete.
[/quote]

how will my cycle end if i keep adding daily dosages of ammonia?..i wont know if it ended because my ammonia levels wont be 0 anymore?..
[/quote]
I'd think people were smarter than that...
if you stop feeding ammonia into the tank, you're bacteria will eventually die off. Until there was no more.
Make it a habit to think before you post.









Damn, I'm in a grumpy mood today...


----------



## ILLdose13 (Nov 25, 2004)

^ whats so stupid about what i posted?..i asked a reasonable question..ammonia should be 0 and if i keep adding then it wont be 0..i believe YOU need to think before YOU post


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2007)

ILLdose13 said:


> ^ whats so stupid about what i posted?..i asked a reasonable question..ammonia should be 0 and if i keep adding then it wont be 0..i believe YOU need to think before YOU post


Your reply was fine and before i didnt know either







. Thing is the bacteria converts the ammonia into nitrates. Thats why cycled tanks have 0 ammonia, yet the fish poop and you feed them so its like adding ammonia. Then the bacteria eats it, so no ammonia. So keep adding ammonia but only 2 drops per 10 gallons.


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

ILLdose13 said:


> ^ whats so stupid about what i posted?..i asked a reasonable question..ammonia should be 0 and if i keep adding then it wont be 0..i believe YOU need to think before YOU post


Read what the above post says. Get it yet? Keep on thinking buddy, you'll get there.

srry, again, it's 12:20am. once again in a tired and grumpy mood.


----------



## ILLdose13 (Nov 25, 2004)

the_skdster said:


> ^ whats so stupid about what i posted?..i asked a reasonable question..ammonia should be 0 and if i keep adding then it wont be 0..i believe YOU need to think before YOU post


Your reply was fine and before i didnt know either







. Thing is the bacteria converts the ammonia into nitrates. Thats why cycled tanks have 0 ammonia, yet the fish poop and you feed them so its like adding ammonia. Then the bacteria eats it, so no ammonia. So keep adding ammonia but only 2 drops per 10 gallons.
[/quote]

well ive been adding the ammonia again..i do like 5 drops per 10gallons..the ammonia goes up to 2or3ppm and drives way down to 0 in just 24hrs..i guess my ammonia eating bacteria is well colonized..i still have problems with my nitrite..it always stays at 2ppm..im waiting for it to get to 0 in just 24hrs just like my ammonia does..i guess the best thing i can do is just wait another 2 weeks or so!..









oh and you meant ammonia converts to nitrites right?..hehe


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

Not sure if you read my last post, but if you did your tank would already be done.


----------



## ILLdose13 (Nov 25, 2004)

LGHT said:


> Not sure if you read my last post, but if you did your tank would already be done.


yeh i read your last post..i dont want to buy bio-spira because its too expensive and so is shipping..and i cant find a lfs that sells any..

and plus im also nearly finished cycled..nitrites have gone to 0.5ppm now..i just checked







..so i should be ordering ps this week..so excited!..


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

ILLdose13 said:


> Not sure if you read my last post, but if you did your tank would already be done.


yeh i read your last post..i dont want to buy bio-spira because its too expensive and so is shipping..and i cant find a lfs that sells any..

and plus im also nearly finished cycled..nitrites have gone to 0.5ppm now..i just checked







..so i should be ordering ps this week..so excited!..








[/quote]
Bring on the addiction.


----------

